# Bezzera BZ-02



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

This has been sitting around for too long and needs to go to a better home as it's just taking up space now!

I got it about a year ago - it had been in storage for a couple of years prior to this and it's not in the best of conditions - doesn't turn on at all, so it was destined to become a long term rebuild project for me but I just haven't had the time and truth be told, I'm a lever convert so pumps just don't do it for me...

A year on, and I haven't done much apart from strip it down to check the basic electrics.

I haven't done a full check but I have a suspicion the main PCB / controller is kaput and needs changing as the pump doesn't kick in when the reservoir is full (reservoir fill level circuit seems OK) - I have a feeling it got wet when it was in storage.

Apart from this, it needs a thorough clean, descale and well, a rebuild really.

It's unfortunately the pod version, so also needs a new group head (£80 for the kit) and portafiler (doesn't have one).

When they work, they're reputedly decent HX machines for the home or light commercial use.

If this hasn't put anyone off, you're free to take it from North London (NW3) - small donation to the forum would be appreciated in exchange.


----------



## colm1989 (Nov 17, 2014)

I got a "broken" gaggia classic working yesterday and am feeling brave enough to take on something a bit more involving!

I'm interested, pm en route!


----------



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

That's the spirit!


----------



## JohnPrime (Nov 2, 2014)

I have a BZ02, rescued via the 'bay from a hard life in a pub. Interesting, quirky and parts still available. Nice project for somebody


----------



## colm1989 (Nov 17, 2014)

Having slept on this, it wouldn't make sense for me to take this at the minute....it would be very likely to suffer the same fate in my hands in that it would end up left in a box for a few months or a year, and then I'd lose patience and pay it forward again. Made worse by the fact that I will only be in London every second weekend visiting my OH and she wouldn't understand why I would rather tinker with a coffee machine than spend time with her....

Apologies for the confusion.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I'll take this if so. Will send a PM.

Actually - I won't take this. Sorry!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm feeling brave and handy. If this offer is still open, I'd like to take it on. If I can get it going, I will sell my Gaggia Classic and if there is anything left from cost of parts I will donate the profits to Bipolar UK.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

And if I don't make a profit, as a more thorough reading of the post suggests I'll still make a donation to both the forum and Bipolar UK. As when working it's still a good machine and ahead of a Classic.


----------



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi Andrew,

Sorry for the late reply - phone problems and I have completely got out of the habit of logging on via the computer!

Offer is still open. Machine is here and ready for collection - if you're still feeling as brave as you were 5 days ago!

Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Plevis,

I'm up in Manchester.

I'll check with SWMBO and see when I can make a roadtrip down to pick it up if that is what suits you.

I'm thinking the 28th of this month most likely. Does it need to be shifted before then?

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

No time pressure here, whenever suits - it's been hanging around in the box long enough so few more weeks / months won't make a difference!

Just let me know when you're thinking, I should be around on the 28th if you're still aiming for then.

Thanks.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

If its not a bother it might be a month or two then. That way I can combine with a weekend in London with SWMBO which will hopefully smooth things over with her. I imagine she is going to be less happy with me taking up yet more space with my coffee "crap."


----------



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

No bother at all! Drop me a line when you know roughly when.

Thanks.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Plan right now is to combine with the forum day at Rave. Waiting to hear when that will be happening and will then get back to you as to when suits you best.


----------



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

Plevis said:


> This has been sitting around for too long and needs to go to a better home as it's just taking up space now!
> 
> I got it about a year ago - it had been in storage for a couple of years prior to this and it's not in the best of conditions - doesn't turn on at all, so it was destined to become a long term rebuild project for me but I just haven't had the time and truth be told, I'm a lever convert so pumps just don't do it for me...
> 
> ...


If anyone is still interested in a challenging restoration project the Bezzera is still around...


----------



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

Plevis said:


> If anyone is still interested in a challenging restoration project the Bezzera is still around...
> View attachment 18880


All the panels are included of course... No portafilter as originally stated.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

@Rhys project for you?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

jonc said:


> @Rhys project for you?


No thanks, just got rid of mine today lol.

Though @Norvin maybe interested for parts to fix his that he's just bought off me.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi there.

Yes, I'll have it. I think i'll be needing a boiler element or gicar unit to get Rhys's old Bezzera going.

The black panels will be very welcome too, to replace the blue plastics on this machine.

I'm not sure when I will be in London next, but we should be able to sort something out.


----------



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice one.

Hooray for FrankenBezzera!


----------



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

Though I think it's the gicar that's gone on this one btw


----------



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

This has now been taken.

Bezzera happiness to be restored by @Norvin sometime soon we hope.

Keep us updated with the splicing progress!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Plevis said:


> This has now been taken.
> 
> Bezzera happiness to be restored by @Norvin sometime soon we hope.
> 
> Keep us updated with the splicing progress!


either that, or along with my old one he will be able to make one decent one between them


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Rhys said:


> either that, or along with my old one he will be able to make one decent one between them


Thats the plan.

Thanks guys for your confidence, I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Update as promised.

I had a look at this today, it was a faulty on/off switch.

My next task is to convert it to take ground coffee.

I now have two working BZ02's, anyone have anything interesting that they want to swap?


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

While answering another post, I found this image on my memory card that some may find interesting.









It shows the pod version bell in the process of being converted to take ground coffee.

The central hole has been drilled and tapped, four new holes drilled out. I have made a brass ring to fill the space vacated by the central pod seal. This ring is to be pressed into the space. Yes, I should have pressed the ring in before drilling but life's like that.

I used a spare Fracino dispersion plate, screen and group seal, which fit perfectly.

I made a spare ring in case I cocked up the conversion. It is spare now, I'm open to offers.


----------

